#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Petroleum Refining >  >  >  Refining Processes Handbook

## Mohamed

*Refining Processes Handbook* 



*Editorial Reviews*
*Review*
 The book is easy to read and is very understandable. The author is to be commended for his work and has provided a book that is useful to both practicing engineers concerned with refinery operational planning as well as for other refinery-oriented scientist diciplines. This is a very well organized and valuable edition to the refining bookshelf. - ENERGY SOURCES, VOL 26, 2004 

*Book Description*
 Besides covering topics like catalytic *****ing, hydro*****ing, and alkylation, this volume has chapters on waste water treatment and the economics of managing or commissioning the design of a petroleum refinery. Found only in this volume is material on operating a jointly owned and operated refinery. (Over the last decade, the ownership of many refineries has shifted to small companies, from the large, integrated companies. Because of this shift, many refineries are now jointly owned and operated.) Filled with handy process flow diagrams, this volume is the only reference that a chemical engineer or process manager in a petroleum refinery needs for answers to everyday process and operations questions.

*  Covers the technologies and operations of petroleum refineries

*  Provides material on operating a jointly owned and operated refinery

* Gives readers a comprehensive introduction to petroleum refining, as well as a full reference to engineers in the field     



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Refining Processes Handbook

----------


## shols

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## Albert.Tx

Dear Sir,
All links given above are no longer working.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

The message is: File Not Found.
Would you please re-upload the file.
Thanks.

----------


## alag7g

Website Administrator

Hello Mohd. El Hager,

Ramadan Kareem to you, and all our beloved member bro's & sis's.

I am looking for some e-books.The titles are as under:

1.Refining Processes
2.Petrochemical Processes.
3.Process Economics on Refining & Petrochemical processes.

I observe that rapidshare links are not working; There is an error message saying "file not found; Pl. check the download links.

To derive benefit out of such downloads, one has to become a paid member to use such e-books link downloads. Appreciate if you clarify this point so that I am prepared to use such downloads.

Looking forward to your help & assistance in this regard.

Best Regards,

Alag7G

----------


## senthil007

Sir,
All links given above are no longer working.

----------


## Noppakhun

Please upload again because now it cannot found

----------


## nwingwon

Dear brothers

Refining Processes Handbook
by Ph. D, Surinder Parkash  



This is new Link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Noppakhun

Thank you so much

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## kpartheeban

Thank You friend

----------


## hdzindo

Thank you

----------


## mhuelva

thanks



regardsSee More: Refining Processes Handbook

----------


## Pedro Romero

Thank you

----------


## gabovm

Thank you very much.

----------


## gabovm

thank you very much.

----------


## f81aa

nwingwon, thanks a lot

----------


## ginozky

the file expired please upload again

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Please share this book. Thanks in advance.






> *Refining Processes Handbook* 
> 
> 
> 
> *Editorial Reviews*
> *Review*
> The book is easy to read and is very understandable. The author is to be commended for his work and has provided a book that is useful to both practicing engineers concerned with refinery operational planning as well as for other refinery-oriented scientist diciplines. This is a very well organized and valuable edition to the refining bookshelf. - ENERGY SOURCES, VOL 26, 2004 
> 
> *Book Description*
> ...

----------


## ginozky

dear npsrinivasarao try with this link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
regards

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Ginozky,

Thanks for your immediate responce & the share.

Thanks again.

Regards.






> dear npsrinivasarao try with this link 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> regards

----------


## os12

Dear Ginozky!
Thanks a lot

----------


## EOGUSE

Can any one re upload pls

----------


## Nabilia

The mediafire link is working fine.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gkmeera

please can anyone upload again.

See More: Refining Processes Handbook

----------


## ginozky

sure dear friend 
here you go

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

This is a new link 

Regards

----------


## gkmeera

Thanks my friend

regards
 Meera

----------


## endeavor

thank you very much
regards

----------


## rodryr640

Dear Sir,
the link given above is no longer working (no such file) 
Please upload again

----------


## rodryr640

apologize, the link is working

----------


## ginozky

yes the link works fine I tested a few seconds ago

----------


## cesaadi

this is a much valuable book with a lot of information thanks for reloading this book again and again. Jazkumullah khair . May Allah bless us all in this month of Ramazan.

----------


## deebanesh41

Hello sir, those links not working pls gave other than those links thanks lot

----------


## deebanesh41

wow thanks a lot

----------


## gortegam

Muchas gracias hermano ! ! /// thanks a lot bro ! ! 1

----------


## kananfsa7

Thank you very much! A great book; especially the product blending chapter with blend index tables. Link still functional as of April 2016.

----------


## Ibrahim23

reupload plz

See More: Refining Processes Handbook

----------


## mahmoudsultan

Good

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friend
Please share the following books if available :
- Distillation & Hydrocarbon Processing Practices 4th ed. 2016
- Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes, Fourth Edition 2016
- Chemical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam 7th ed. -  2012
- NACE - Crude Unit Corrosion Guide - A Complete How-To Guide, 3rd edition 2016
Thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 Please share the following books if available :
 - Distillation & Hydrocarbon Processing Practices 4th ed. 2016
 - Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes, Fourth Edition 2016
 - Chemical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam 7th ed. - 2012
 - NACE - Crude Unit Corrosion Guide - A Complete How-To Guide, 3rd edition 2016
 Thank you in advance

----------


## truonghoaiphi

Thank you !!!

----------


## os12

pls!

----------


## os12

pls!

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
 Please share the following books if available :
 - Distillation & Hydrocarbon Processing Practices 4th ed. 2016
 - Handbook of Petroleum Refining Processes, Fourth Edition 2016
 - Chemical Engineering Reference Manual for the PE Exam 7th ed. - 2012
 - NACE - Crude Unit Corrosion Guide - A Complete How-To Guide, 3rd edition 2016
 Thank you in advance

----------


## adma210x2

thank you

----------

